# Update on my husband, Jerry



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As most of you know, Jerry was to have a pace maker/defibrillator combo inserted earlier this week. It was, imo, to be a pretty minor surgery lasting about 1-1 1/2 hours with an overnight stay in the hospital.

To say the least, nothing went right from start to finish. :smilie_tischkante: 

I had not seen Jerry for 2 weeks as he is still in Phoenix and he is getting much worse very quickly. It is very obvious to me in just the last 2 weeks how much worse he is. He can't walk more than a few feet before he is totally out of breath and totally exhausted. :crying: 

On Monday, 3/9/09, we first met with his regular cardiologist of 17 years (Dr. Peek) who did another Echo Cardiogram. Jerry's true Ejection Fraction is at 12 which is horrible. Normal is around 50-60. Under 20 is a death sentence. Dr. Peek explained that there are really 3 stages for Jerry's Cardiomyopathy -- first you treat by medication and we have been doing that with success for the past 17 years, but now, the medication is no longer able to help the heart muscle as it has gotten so much worse. The second treatment would be the pace maker/defibrillator. For a normal person, the pace maker has one wire that is inserted into the bottom right side of the heart and the defibrillator portion has a wire inserted to the top of the heart. With Jerry, they wanted to insert a third wire into the bottom left side of the heart to help the heart "pace" itself correctly. This would, hopefully, help for about 5 years. Lastly is a heart transplant and we did not think that Jerry would be a candidate due to his age, but Dr. Peek is trying to work with the University of Arizona's Transplant Team to get Jerry on the list. This, of course, really hit me as to exactly how bad Jerry is doing. :crying: :crying: :crying: 

On Tuesday, the surgery to perform the pace maker/defibrillator was performed. A surgery that was expected to last 1 hour turned into a 5 1/2 hour nightmare. First, they had decided to perform the surgery with a local and a light IV but NOT to use a general as it is much worse on the heart. Well, after they made the cut into the chest, Jerry started screaming and moving and the surgeon literally had to force Jerry back onto the table so that he wouldn't bleed to death while the rest of the team intibated him and got a general going. Then, due to how large Jerry's heart his, they simply couldn't get the 3rd wire inserted. There were 2 factory reps as well as the surgeon and his team all doing everything possible to get the wire threated into the vein and inserted onto the bottom left side of the heart and they simply could not get it. :smpullhair: 

In recovery they thought that they would have to use the helicopter to take him down to Tucson to the Transplant Team as he was failing so badly, but once he came out of the anethesia and got more meds into him, he got better. :crying 2: 

Dr. Peek explained that without the 3rd wire, the pace maker would not offer any of the help we had hoped for and told me that we needed to get Jerry onto the transplant list immediately. Without a transplant, Dr. Peek says that the average life expectency for someone in Jerry's condition is 6 months - 1 years with each day getting substantially worse. :crying 2: 

Dr. Peek has a lot of pull with the transplant group and has provided them with Jerry's records. They will try to arrange for a meeting next week to determine whether or not he will be accepted onto the transplant list. Of course, that is absolutely no guarantee that a heart will be found in time.

There is a new artifical heart that is not inserted but is portable and helps your heart while might be able to bridge some of the gap until a heart could be found. We will learn more about this when we go to Tucson for the evaluation.

Jerry is still in the hospital and will should be released on Saturday as they are using a medication to help "pace" the heart that is only available by IV. They had not planned on doing this until everything went so bad with the surgery.

Obviously I am emotionally drained and Jerry is not doing very well emotionally either. I am back in New Mexico and back at work today and there was no point in my sitting in the hospital just watching the IV drip into DH's arm. I'm sure I will need the time later on more than now.

You have all been so supportive of Jerry and me and I just wanted to give you a quick (I guess not real quick) update on what's going on. 

Please continue to pray for us as we need all the prayers we can get.

UPDATE #1(3/13/09): A bed opened at the UMC in Tucson and because of Dr. Peek's pull, Jerry was transported by ambulance to Tucson to the Heart Transplant group last night. He arrived in Tucson around 11:00 p.m. Today they have started doing tests, but he is now in total congestive heart failure. He has not been able to get any rest during most of this and his body is just "giving out". I am on my way to Tucson this evening, but will not have a computer with me so will not be able to send any updates.

This is just for his evaluation, but we were very lucky to get in so quickly. Dr. Peek says that sometimes a bed doesn't open for months. Dr. Peek is a very special man and has a lot of clout in the Arizona cardiac community.

Thanks for all the wonderful pms and prayers. I will answer each of you when I get back and have a little more time. Everyone of you has been sooooooooooooo wonderful and your words and prayers mean so much to me. Yes -- I'm a nervous wreck and know that I will have a breakdown at any time, but for now I must be strong and be there for my Jerry.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry. You and Jerry will be in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing foe a turn around in his health. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I am praying for Jerry and you and I know all will be fine. 

~Daisy


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

You poor thing, I am so sorry yall are going through all of this. I have been, and will continue to pray for you and Jerry. How are you doing? Please know that many of us have your family in our prayers and are here for you if you need anything. It's good to hear Dr.Peek has some pull with the transplant group, I will be praying for the best. Remember to take care of yourself too. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I will continue to pray for you and Jerry. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm praying for you both.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lynn :grouphug: ,I will be praying for a miracle for Jerry. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We continue to pray for of you. 

Bob and Marsha


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing to pray for you and Jerry. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I pray Jerry gets on the list and that a heart becomes available quickly. This is so horrible, I'm having a hard time trying to grasp just how serious this is! I'm so sorry, Lynn, I wish I lived closer to atleast provide moral support.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Sending good thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Lynn, I'm so sorry to hear about Jerry's failing condition. I will be praying for the both of you. rayer: rayer: rayer: I wish there was more I could do~ you are such a caring & sweet person. Keep positive & I pray God will bless Jerry with a miracle. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743748


> As most of you know, Jerry was to have a pace maker/defibrillator combo inserted earlier this week. It was, imo, to be a pretty minor surgery lasting about 1-1 1/2 hours with an overnight stay in the hospital.
> 
> To say the least, nothing went right from start to finish. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...



I am Praying for Jerry and yourself

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that this already difficult journey has become worse. :grouphug: You guys are in my thoughts every day! rayer: I truly, truly hope that they agree that Jerry's situation is vital and that he gets on that list and there is a heart for him asap. I know it's easier said than done, but try to stay positive. I have confidence in the strength of Jerry and the knowledge and experience of his doctors. Thank you for the update, you will continue to be in my thoughts! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, what you two are going through... this is just so sad and so shocking. You and Jerry are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry Lynn.
You both are constantly in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I will pray for you and your loved husband. you will both go through this hard time and then it will go upwards together.
all the VERY VERY best

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry, you and your family are in my prayers and thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll be praying for both of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

[attachment=49783:th_24_big.jpg]

Lynn, I am so sorry.  I will continue to keep you and Jerry in my prayers. Huge Hugs to you sweetie.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read this latest news, Lynn. I hope his quality of life is good. Prayers and hugs to you both.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynne... I'm so sorry things didn't go as planned for the defrib surgery. You must have been scared out of you wuits when it went on so much longer than expected.
Be assured you and Jerry are in my prayers....


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Praying for you & Jerry. Sorry that this is happening.
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your husband. I am praying that everything works out in the end. You are a much stronger person than I would be able to be if you are able to leave him for extended periods of time. Bless you.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Praying for you and Jerry! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Please know how many of us love you and are praying for you and Jerry. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry Lynn....I'm praying for you both!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Coming your way


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW Lynn - 
this is just an amazing amount of trials Jerry and You are going through. My heart goes out to both you and your family. Please know you are never far from my thoughts and always in my prayers.
Tell Jerry we are thinking of him. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn I am so sorry this hasn't gone better for Jerry. This has to be a terribly emotional time for you both and I pray it gets better soon.
Please know you and Jerry are both in my thoughts and prayers.
:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - I am so sorry you and Jerry are going through all this. Sending hugs your way and praying for healing for Jerry!

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know what to say Lynn, I feel for you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Continuing to pray for you & Jerry. I so hope you get better news soon.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry things have turned out this way. I hope and pray Jerry has no memory of waking in the OR. That has to be one's worst nightmare come true. Please know I am lifting you both up to God for his merciful healing and blessings. Hugs to you both. Kerry


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lacie and Tilly - we are praying for you to be strong and very good girls so that you can help your mommy and daddy through all of this. I really hope that Jerry is able to benefit from all this special care and he is very fortunate to have a wife as devoted and caring as you. Make sure you continue to take care of yourself throughout all of this - you need your health  to help Jerry with his.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh Lynn....I am so sorry. You all have been going thru so much. My heart goes out to you and lots of prayers for you and Jerry. rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Words cannot express how sorry I am for all you and Jerry are going through. Please know that both of you are in my prayers daily. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lynn, I am so sorry you are going through this terrible roller coaster ride. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Jerry and your family.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

This must be so very difficult for you Lynn.....try and take care of yourself and take take *one minute *at a time. All you can do is hope for the best but prepare for the worst. Jerry is lucky to have such a caring and devoted wife. PLease know you're both in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Lynn,
Just this morning I was wondering how Jerry was doing and said a prayer. Was glad to get an update but so sad it wasn't better news. My husband and I will pray earnestly for you and Jerry. Miracles still happen. Don't lose hope! rayer: rayer: :sorry:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My heart is absolutely breaking for you. I pray that things will turn around for Jerry and you will have many more happy years together. As others have said, take care of yourself.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love ya Lynn, send love to Jerry also. I'm praying for you both


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I shall be praying for you and your dear husband, Jerry, too. If it is okay with you, I would like to put him on a prayer list at church. rayer:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

many many prayers continuing for all of you....


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of what you are both going through. I will keep you and Jerry in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm still thinking about you and Jerry and praying everything will turn out alright.
Know you're in everyone's prayers and please keep us posted.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, I am so sorry. This is a lot for you to go through. Stay strong.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Hugs to you and Jerry :grouphug: 

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am sorry.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we all will be thinking of u :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: It must be a nightmare for both of you. I hope things will improve and they will get a transplant soon.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lynn if you need me just ask. You have my number.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing my prayers for Jerry. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Don't forget to bring the pills your doctor gave you.....

Hugs and prayers for you and Jerry. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lynn I am so sorry things don't improve for Jerry and you. I will continue to pray for you both. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: What a long struggle this has been for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad they are going to move Jerry where he will get the best of care. Stay strong, my friend. [attachment=49854:big_hug.gif]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

You and Jerry are in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Mar 13 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744771


> Lynn if you need me just ask. You have my number.[/B]



QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 13 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744783


> Don't forget to bring the pills your doctor gave you.....
> 
> Hugs and prayers for you and Jerry. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



Ditto on both....take care of yourself!!! :hugging:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Lynn, MY heart is in pain for you and Jerry. Goodness, I so do hope you do NOT lose him this soon.

Having just lost my Sheila, a friend was hard enough and losing your husband, NO thank you.

I will continue to keep you both in my prayers. God can heal Jerry, I have faith.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

God bless you and Jerry. My prayers are continuing for you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am praying for you and jerry...


----------



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2009)

This is my first post to read on this forum as a new member. I am so sorry to hear about your husband's health problems. I pray that God will be with you and give you strength. Hopefully, a heart will become available for Jerry.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Your strength is amazing. God bless you & Jerry during this difficult time.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lynn,

You and Jerry are in my thoughts, heart, and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Lynn, Prayers and love to you and Jerry ... :grouphug: :grouphug: x0x0x0x0x00x N


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, this just isn't fair...it's not time yet. I'm praying for a miracle. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thinking of you and Jerry..... :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so sorry this isn't going better for Jerry. I can't imagine how hard this must be on you both. I wish there was something I could do to help but I'll be here thinking about you and praying for a good outcome. Please take care of yourself and have a safe trip.
Hugs to you both,
Jane :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Praying he is able to have the heart transplant, and that everything goes smoothly))) 

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hang in there, Lynn. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Lynn, I'm so sorry to be seeing this update. (My internet was out all day yesterday and most of today, so I'm just seeing it now.) I hope Jerry
can get a transplant in time. I have no words of wisdom, but just know that my thoughts are with you both. :grouphug:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

rayer: I remember how helpless I felt when my father was in liver failure, waiting on a transplant. I know is must be ten thousand times worse for you. Praying that there is a miracle for you.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope all goes well for you and your husband


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, both you and Jerry are in my thoughts and prayers. I pray both you and Jerry find comfort and strength during this most difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

